# Print sizes for the various DTG machines



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Does anyone have data on the maximum print sizes for the various DTG machines handy?

Or if you have a particular machine, could you post your max print size here?

Thanks in advance  I'd like to use this thread as a gathering point for print size data for quick reference.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Can anyone share what the max size print is on their DTG machine?


----------



## Scifighter11 (Nov 6, 2011)

Anajet mpower5 can print 14" by 18" or 18" by14". Pretty big area. I thought it would be too small until I got it


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

Belquette Mod1 owner: 13" wide by 19" long


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Scifighter11 said:


> Anajet mpower5 can print 14" by 18" or 18" by14". Pretty big area. I thought it would be too small until I got it


Thanks for sharing! 14" x 18" sounds pretty big actually. Isn't 14" about the full width of a t-shirt?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Aeoon: 560Sq”
20”x 28”

Anajet mpower 252sq” 
14" x 18" 


Belquette: 247sq”
13" x 19" 

Brother: 224sq”
14" x 16" 

Dtg M2 420sq”
17.5”x 24” Viper: 14x17 =238sq"

Kornit: 560sq”
20”x28”

M&R iDot: 297sq”
14.5” x 20.5”

Poly print (Melco, Texjet):396sq”
16.5x24

NeoFlex: 714sq”
17”x 42”

Veloci XL: 312sq”
13” x 24”

Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Scifighter11 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rodney said:


> Thanks for sharing! 14" x 18" sounds pretty big actually. Isn't 14" about the full width of a t-shirt?


On a normal shirt (sm-xl) I would say that works perfect. But when you get to 2xl up to 5xl 18" wide comes in handy. On a 5xl shirt 14" is pretty small. At 18" the image looks like it belongs. At least in my opinion with my printer. Of course with a bigger print area like some of the other printers it would be easier to do a all over print.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

My Brother GT-541 is 14 x 16.

greenie


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The DTG Viper prints one - 16.5" x 29", two - 16.5" x 13" or four - 7.5" x 13" on the standard 4-2-1 platen, custom boards can be produced to print up to 17" x 48" long.

The DTG M2 can print one - 24" x 16.53", two - 11.61" x 16.53", two - 10.5" x 13", four - 7.5" x 10" or four 4.25" x 16.53" at once.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

As far as the diydtgs go a good majority use ekrip (eukondigital) and you can customize your print size length to pretty much anything you want.. typical size in width is either 13inch/12.9inch/12.5inch your choice.. length depends on hardware of the machine but most run 12.9x19...


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

The *Flexi-Jet* has a printable area of 17"x53".
In addition the *mod1* has an optional extended _Y axis module_ that adds 12" for a total of 31" yielding a printable area of 13"x31".


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The Veloci-Jet XL can do up to a 13" x 24" print and also two 11" x 13" prints.


_


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Brother GT-782 16 x 18 inches. longer would be awesome but I would hate to spend that much more on an oversize press, a tunnel would remedy that.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> The DTG Viper prints one - 16.5" x 29", two - 16.5" x 13" or four - 7.5" x 13" on the standard 4-2-1 platen, custom boards can be produced to print up to 17" x 48" long.
> 
> The DTG M2 can print one - 24" x 16.53", two - 11.61" x 16.53", two - 10.5" x 13", four - 7.5" x 10" or four 4.25" x 16.53" at once.


Interesting statement,
Is same way on NeoFlex
1"x 1" = 714 at once. Cube or parts or toy etc
3"x3" = 60 at one. Hockey puck etc.
4"x4" = 40 at once. CD, paper cube, toy shirts, dog shirts, can holder. Glove, sox etc.
8,5" x 10.5 = 8 at once
10" x 17" = 4 at once
13" x 17" = 3 at once
17" x 42" = only one.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Belquette said:


> The *Flexi-Jet* has a printable area of 17"x53".
> In addition the *mod1* has an optional extended _Y axis module_ that adds 12" for a total of 31" yielding a printable area of 13"x31".


Optional is funny word. Did anyone has one yet? Never heard and never saw on your catalog. If so please let us know. Optional two printer in one machine will be so cool which you mentioned longest time ago as an option. When will we see? Cant wait to see your words at action.
If optional, 4880 Viper, NeoFlex, texjet, poly ---. can extend to the Epson limit 96". Roll mode. I am sure Mob1 Epson 1800 does not have roll mode. I was afraid you will never be back on TS forum because you swore. Welcome back.
My mechanic said he will put wings on my car if I pay.


----------



## srking (Nov 8, 2011)

The new Brother GraffiTee 14" X 16"


----------

